# Beginner's luck swirl/marble



## TessC (Mar 6, 2009)

This was my first attempt at using a divider to make a swirl in the log mold, and I thought for sure that I'd botched it terribly because of my inability to leave well enough alone, lol. I messed with it and swirled a couple too many times, so it turned out more marbled than swirly, but I'm not going to gripe.   

Sloppy, lol, drips of soap everywhere:








Really hard to make out the color because the flash on my phone doesn't play well with that area of the kitchen, but it's a really dark alkanet purple:













I'll get pics under good light and with the real camera as soon as I'm sure it's safe to handle, I (along with swirling it too much) unmolded and cut it a bit early, so it's still a little softer than I want to mess with. 

There are a few tiny little spots of liquid inside the soap, and I thought for sure that it was lye at first. I finally got the nerve up to try the tongue test thing, and it didn't do anything that felt remotely like a "zap" on the tongue, it just tasted like utter and complete crap and made my breath smell like lavender, ugh. I'm guessing/hoping it's just because I cut early, and that it'll incorporate into the soap as it sits. 

Anyway, that's my not-quite swirl.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 6, 2009)

Those are beautiful!  What a wonderful first swirl - thanks for sharing it with us....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really like the marbled look! 8)  8)


----------



## jbarad (Mar 6, 2009)

That is gorgeous !! Congrats !


----------



## IanT (Mar 6, 2009)

beeautiful!... better than mine and ive been working on trying to get a swirl for like 6 months lol... for some reason it never works the way id like it to!


----------



## heartsong (Mar 6, 2009)

*x*

very nice, i like!    much better than my dab-n-smear swirls!

monet


----------



## topcat (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful!  I would be very happy to swirl like that!

Tanya


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 7, 2009)

That looks GREAT!


----------



## Woodi (Mar 7, 2009)

Very good marble imitation!


----------



## TessC (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks!    I was so sure that I'd botched it all up by messing with it too much, so I was really excited when it came out looking like that. I'm definitely looking forward to trying some more swirls.

 I'm going to pick up a pair of bartender pitchers from the local restaurant supply store tomorrow, I saw them the other day and think that they'll make pouring two colors of soap at once a lot easier. As a bonus, they're really cheap, so if it doesn't work, no big loss.


----------



## Jody (Mar 8, 2009)

Those look great.


----------



## digit (Mar 8, 2009)

Beautiful!!! 



Digit


----------



## Elle (Mar 8, 2009)

Very pretty!

L


----------



## honor435 (Mar 9, 2009)

TessV said:
			
		

> This was my first attempt at using a divider to make a swirl in the log mold, and I thought for sure that I'd botched it terribly because of my inability to leave well enough alone, lol. I messed with it and swirled a couple too many times, so it turned out more marbled than swirly, but I'm not going to gripe.
> 
> Sloppy, lol, drips of soap everywhere:
> 
> ...



i  like it, but i dont like lavender either, but people keep asking for it! did you just pour color on top then swirl? I tried and mine didnt look that good!


----------



## TessC (Mar 9, 2009)

It was supposed to be a swirl with a divider. I jammed a divider made of cardboard wrapped in freezer paper into the mold to divide it in half longwise, and poured one color into each side. Then the divider is supposed to be pulled out carefully, and you give it a few gentle swirls. The problems were that:

a) my divider leaked, so some of both colors ran into the other side
b) I goofed when I divided the soap to color half, and it wasn't really half
and c) I couldn't pour both colors at once, so it got all lopsided

All of that was entirely my fault, not a problem with the technique itself, so I plan to try it again.


----------



## rszuba (Mar 9, 2009)

cool colors


----------

